# In ER with Trissie



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Please keep us in your thoughts. Trissie got stung by a bee. She was lethargic and pale gums. I rushed her to ER. Panicking...

They have her in the back


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hold on. You got her there. They willl give her a shot and she will be okay. I'm holding on to you in my heart and sweet Trissie.....It will be okay.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylvia, I've now been put in an exam room. 10 minutes I'm waiting. Im so scared.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I have faith Trissie will be okay. 

I just left a voice message for you ... please phone me if you need to talk.

Sending you, Trissie, and Tyler love and hugs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hope Trissie is fine. Good thing your ER vet is open on this hour.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, hope she's okay!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Poor trissie! Polly and I are sending prayers!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Marie, I'll call you tomorrow--just got home--it's late there!

She will be okay. They gave her a shot and sent her home with Benedryl. I know what signs to look out for for anything wrong over the next couple of days.

He also said he thought she had an Arythmia, then came back and said it was a murmur--a 2 on a 1-6 scale. Trissie has had nothing but perfect exams, so I'm a little leery of the diagnosis. I have a cardiologist appointment on Tuesday at 1. I'm also emailing her internist.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, this could possibly be a reaction to the bee sting--you are probably correct but good to get it checked out. I have a fear of Lisi snapping at a bee- or mainly a wasp (we have those ugly little ones like yellow jackets). I do keep a steroid in the house in case it happens since I can't get an epic pen here (childs). She did get stung in East TX. a couple of years ago by either a scorpion, fire ants, or a ground hornet---the vet could not say exactly but & she was miserable for a few days---even with a vet visit. Let us know how it goes. I don't think there is any way to protect them completely.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping and praying everything's ok with Trissie. I caught Laurel trying to get to a yellow jacket the other day. She was sniffing awfully close to one on the deck.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, I just saw this. I'm sure she'll be OK, kisses to little Trissie.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Scary stuff. I am glad she is doing well and hope the cardiac appointment goes well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kim, I'm so sorry to hear this but happy to hear Trissie is fine. I hope the mermer is a misdiagnosis.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad she is doing well. I had same experience years back and it's very scary.
I even pick up any dead wasps or bees I find because Gigi like to vacuum everything she sees.
Good luck at cardio visit. I would be surprised if a murmur is diagnosed but good to get it checked.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Kim, this could possibly be a reaction to the bee sting--you are probably correct but good to get it checked out. I have a fear of Lisi snapping at a bee- or mainly a wasp (we have those ugly little ones like yellow jackets). I do keep a steroid in the house in case it happens since I can't get an epic pen here (childs). She did get stung in East TX. a couple of years ago by either a scorpion, fire ants, or a ground hornet---the vet could not say exactly but & she was miserable for a few days---even with a vet visit. Let us know how it goes. I don't think there is any way to protect them completely.


Thanks Sandi. I worry about that too. I'm going to keep them both out of the higher grass--you don't know what's lurking.

As far as her heart--her heart rate was low when we got there, so I'm hoping that it was related. She was very lethargic in the car and her gums were almost white. She seemed like she couldn't keep her eyes open. 

I'll definitely post tomorrow after her appointment.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

She's doing well this morning. She seems to be her usual self.

We wouldn't have even known it was a bee sting. She did look behind her when we were walking them both last evening and seemed to get upset. I didn't know what it was. We brought them in the house and a few minutes later she became lethargic. Tony found a dead bee on the carpet near the door and that's how we knew. I immediately called, then rushed her to the hospital, which is about 5-10 minutes away.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, ask your vet if it would be advisable to do some blood work in about a month. Sometimes allergic reactions like this can bring on IMHA---but not usually--so don't panic. I only mention this because of Lisi's situation when she lost her ear flap. If your vet says not to worry then listen to him/her. My advice is worth what you paid for it!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Kim, ask your vet if it would be advisable to do some blood work in about a month. Sometimes allergic reactions like this can bring on IMHA---but not usually--so don't panic. I only mention this because of Lisi's situation when she lost her ear flap. If your vet says not to worry then listen to him/her. My advice is worth what you paid for it!:HistericalSmiley:


Your advice is worth a lot and very much appreciated!

What is IMHA? I will try not to panic, but always do:HistericalSmiley:

I wrote to my internist last night to let him know what happened. I'll ask him about that when he writes back. I suppose I could mention it also to the cardiologist tomorrow.

I just spoke to one of my close friends and she agrees with everyone that the murmur may be a false diagnosis--that her body is so tiny that it could be related to the bee sting and her reaction. Fingers crossed that you're all right!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kim - my heart stopped seeing this and reading it. Am so relieved she's okay. I too feel that the heart issue was either caused by the sting and/or the meds they gave her to fight anaphylaxis. Normally it's adrenalin or steroids and that will make the heart race. But the reaction itself from the sting might have slowed it. So I really think it's a combo. Glad you both did some very good, fast sleuth work and got her help right away. I doubt that she has a heart issue and it will take a couple of days for her to really feel herself but she should be fine.

Sandi - I'm not sure about using an Epi Pen Jr on a small dog. They are autoinjectors and they come out with a huge wallup and you have to push them in on the child's leg to make it work. Not sure where you would apply it on a dog and also the force to activate could break their bones. Did any of your vets suggest it? I've done dozens of shoots about food allergy as you know and shot the pens into things like oranges to show how to use a real one as well as the demos. It's very forceful.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kim - how scary! Thank goodness you were able to get her to the vet so quickly.
I am so glad that Trissie is better today. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I checked in earlier, but wasn't awake enough to answer. I am relieved to hear that she is back to her same sweet self this morning. It is good that you are having her heart checked, but I agree that it is most likely a mistake....keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Trissie, and how stressful for you guys!!! So happy she's ok, poor baby girl. Will check back to make sure the cardio goes well, but I suspect it will


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad Trissie is okay, and here's hoping the arrhythmia was due to the incident.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Kim - my heart stopped seeing this and reading it. Am so relieved she's okay. I too feel that the heart issue was either caused by the sting and/or the meds they gave her to fight anaphylaxis. Normally it's adrenalin or steroids and that will make the heart race. But the reaction itself from the sting might have slowed it. So I really think it's a combo. Glad you both did some very good, fast sleuth work and got her help right away. I doubt that she has a heart issue and it will take a couple of days for her to really feel herself but she should be fine.
> 
> Sandi - I'm not sure about using an Epi Pen Jr on a small dog. They are autoinjectors and they come out with a huge wallup and you have to push them in on the child's leg to make it work. Not sure where you would apply it on a dog and also the force to activate could break their bones. Did any of your vets suggest it? I've done dozens of shoots about food allergy as you know and shot the pens into things like oranges to show how to use a real one as well as the demos. It's very forceful.


Thanks so much Susan. Thank God Tony found the bee. I made myself into such a nervous wreck, I don't even remember getting in the car! I just kept thinking about Trevor and rushing him to the hospital. They even put me in the room where the doctor talked to me about Trevor--I felt sick to my stomach--I actually ended up getting physically sick and was up most of the night.

I'm so relieved that you agree about the heart--I'm so worried about that too, but at the same time keep thinking that it doesn't make any sense.

She's definitely back to herself. She just ate breakfast and I caught her either eating Tyler's or finishing what he hadn't eaten. She's running around and playful. In fact, when I take her tomorrow to the cardiologist, I'm going to ask if I could stop the Benadryl.

Tomorrow at 1--I'll let you know after.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the continued well wishes.

I heard back from her internist this morning. I had let him know what happened and what the ER doctor said about her heart--here's what he said:

It would be a little weird for a murmur to develop so quickly, but it’s possible. All a murmur indicates is that the blood flowing through the heart is not smooth. It doesn’t necessarily mean that there is anything wrong with the heart structurally. Maybe the bee sting and adrenaline rush from that played a role. Dr. Tsugawa should be able to answer any questions and help determine if there is any significance to it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi - I'm not sure about using an Epi Pen Jr on a small dog. They are autoinjectors and they come out with a huge wallup and you have to push them in on the child's leg to make it work. Not sure where you would apply it on a dog and also the force to activate could break their bones. Did any of your vets suggest it? I've done dozens of shoots about food allergy as you know and shot the pens into things like oranges to show how to use a real one as well as the demos. It's very forceful.

Sue, I am not sure where I got that idea! I don't remember! I just have used or kept the steroids on hand in the event we get another sting. I also have an anti-histamine called Fenistil that I use both on humans & can rub into a sting. I used it in Berlin both on Marco's whelps & orally (he ate a ton of strawberries & woke up w. whelps). I haven't used it on Lisi. . . . yet! She is always chasing something. 
Kim, I am happy Trissie is doing well today!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks everyone for the continued well wishes.
> 
> I heard back from her internist this morning. I had let him know what happened and what the ER doctor said about her heart--here's what he said:
> 
> It would be a little weird for a murmur to develop so quickly, but it’s possible. All a murmur indicates is that the blood flowing through the heart is not smooth. It doesn’t necessarily mean that there is anything wrong with the heart structurally. Maybe the bee sting and adrenaline rush from that played a role. Dr. Tsugawa should be able to answer any questions and help determine if there is any significance to it.


Kim, I like how Trissie's internist responded. As per our phone conversation this afternoon ... I do think it's a good idea that you have the appointment with the cardiologist ... just to make sure ... and, it should give you peace of mind then.

As I shared with you ... there was only one vet over a longer period that was able to pick up Snowball's heart murmur early on ... I don't know why. However, I do think Trissie is going to be just fine and with no heart murmur.

It was great talking with you today. Sending more love, kisses, and hugs to you, Tyler, and Trissie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am just now seeing this - so glad she is OK. 7 years ago Tessa went into anaphylactic shock from something - we were never sure what but suspect she had a bee in her mouth. Two days later she started vomiting and the vet said it was likely all related to the allergic reaction. It took a couple of weeks to even her out, so keep an eye open for delayed reactions.

I wouldn't be too concerned about the murmur right now but follow up when she's had a chance to fully recover from this.

Gentle kisses to your baby!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Me too. I love him like you love yours!

I definitely need the piece of mind from the cardiologist. As I told you, she was Trevor's cardiologist and she's fantastic.

I always love our phone conversations and I can't wait for the next one.

Love you!!!
xoxoxox



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim, I like how Trissie's internist responded. As per our phone conversation this afternoon ... I do think it's a good idea that you have the appointment with the cardiologist ... just to make sure ... and, it should give you peace of mind then.
> 
> As I shared with you ... there was only one vet over a longer period that was able to pick up Snowball's heart murmur early on ... I don't know why. However, I do think Trissie is going to be just fine and with no heart murmur.
> 
> It was great talking with you today. Sending more love, kisses, and hugs to you, Tyler, and Trissie.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maggieh said:


> I am just now seeing this - so glad she is OK. 7 years ago Tessa went into anaphylactic shock from something - we were never sure what but suspect she had a bee in her mouth. Two days later she started vomiting and the vet said it was likely all related to the allergic reaction. It took a couple of weeks to even her out, so keep an eye open for delayed reactions.
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned about the murmur right now but follow up when she's had a chance to fully recover from this.
> 
> Gentle kisses to your baby!


Thanks Maggie. I've got the appointment tomorrow and I'll see what she says. I was actually thinking of waiting too, but I'll just go tomorrow. I don't mind bringing her back if necessary.

Both Tyler and Trissie were walking in the grass where I imagine she contacted with the bee. Thank goodness one didn't get on Tyler.

The doctor gave me instructions on what to look for reaction wise over the next few days. I'm supposed to give her the medicine every 8 hours for 4 days. As I mentioned, she's seemingly back to her normal self-I'm hoping the cardiologist will tell me I can stop giving it to her sooner. Ugh, so sorry Tessa went through that. Trissie did not have such severe symptoms. As a matter of fact, when we got home, Tony and I searched for a red inflamed area that the doctor described and we couldn't find one. I assume that the shot kicked in immediately and worked.

xoxoxox


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor Zooey got stung today too! I gave her Benadryl immediately and thankfully she hasn't had a reaction. This is the second time she's been stung 

I'm glad Trissie is feeling better!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG I'm so sorry. I'm glad she's okay. Did she have any reaction at all like Trissie?

QUOTE=zooeysmom;3969625]Poor Zooey got stung today too! I gave her Benadryl immediately and thankfully she hasn't had a reaction. This is the second time she's been stung









I'm glad Trissie is feeling better![/QUOTE]


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No, thankfully she's still been acting normal


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> No, thankfully she's still been acting normal


I'm so glad. The doctor told me to watch for reaction sign over the next 4 days: swelling, redness, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, pale gums, crying out in pain. If you experience any of those, you should take her to the doctor.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Kim--will do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim soooo glad little Trissie is doing ok.
I worry about bee's, I remember years ago on SM one of the members little guy died within minutes 

I'll be praying tonight for Trissie and for you:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Paula! I'm so grateful that she didn't have a severe reaction and we acted quickly. The doctor actually commended us for that.

I'll post after her cardiologist appointment.

Thanks so much for the prayers. 

We're sending you lots of love...xoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I keep beating this same drum but I think the essential oils spray will help (not prevent) to keep our pups safe from all kinds of creatures. It has a strong smell so I am hopeful it will keep bees, etc. a little more cautious. The problem is Lisi likes to catch bugs---any kind---she is a true hunter---so we will see. 
I am glad Trissie is doing much better Kim.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I know I keep beating this same drum but I think the essential oils spray will help (not prevent) to keep our pups safe from all kinds of creatures. It has a strong smell so I am hopeful it will keep bees, etc. a little more cautious. The problem is Lisi likes to catch bugs---any kind---she is a true hunter---so we will see.
> I am glad Trissie is doing much better Kim.


Thanks Sandi, me too--I'm relieved!

What types of essential oils do you use and do you spray it right on the hair?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

How scary Kim!
Just seeing this and glad to see that so far Trissie, is doing good.
When Pooh was smaller she sniffed upon a hole in the ground that was infested with yellow jackets. She was stung several times between the eyes and on her nose.
Except for being scared to death and alot of swelling(and benedryl) she turned out to be fine after it was all behind us. Lesson learned the hard way!! No more sniffing in strange areas. 
Prayers sent for Sweet Trissie and you XOXO


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, no I am just seeing this and glad you made it home. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back about the cardiology visit. :Waiting:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed this,I'm so glad she's ok.. We had a huge swarm of bees bore into some loose mortar under the bay window and had a neck of a time getting them out..I feared for my fluffs and myself being allergic..

Also if you live in an area with fire ants, beware, came as bee venom..very dangerous.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Checking back about the cardiology visit. :Waiting:


Thanks Susan!!! 

We got back a little while ago and then I had a meeting, then had to pick Tyler up at training/school!

So, Dr. D'Urso said that she did detect a #2 murmur and as a result wanted to do an ultrasound. The ultrasound found a tiny and slow leak in one of the valves and on the other side the valve is a bit stiff. When she finished, she held Trissie on her lap and in a relaxed state, she found the murmur to be a #1. She has ruled out that it's congenital, but the murmur is a mystery. She thinks because Trissie is so tiny--she's still under 4 pounds. As far as the leak, she is not worried at all and doesn't think it's anything. What she'd like to do is recheck when Trissie is an adult at 2 years old, so basically a little over a year to a year and a half. Trissie is not displaying any symptoms of heart issues, so again she is not worried, but the murmur to her is a mystery.

Trevor had a mitro valve leak and heart murmur when I adopted him. i was told it was congenital. It was never an issue. As a matter of fact, after a while it was undetected. I'm hoping that the cause is excitement or nerves in Trissie, which is what Dr. D'Urso mentioned could be the cause since she's tiny. I'm going to try not to worry for a year and half and hope that maybe she'll grow a bit and grow out of it.

BTW, when I picked up Tyler at school and took the elevator to the car in the parking garage, some lady asked me their names and I told them. She then said, "By chance, are either of them rescues." I said no, the decision to not rescue wasn't by my choice and she scolded me--she even used her finger like shame on me. OY!!!!!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I know Trissie can make it just hold on, As long as you stay by her side she will be fine okay? I pray for her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my how scary Kim. Glad she will be OK from the sting. I will check your other post on the cardiologist, Hope that is good news.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> ...some lady asked me their names and I told them. She then said, "By chance, are either of them rescues." I said no, the decision to not rescue wasn't by my choice and she scolded me--she even used her finger like shame on me. OY!!!!!


 Someone asked me if my poodle was a rescue, and when I said no, she's from a show breeder, she said, "Oh, that's okay." LOL


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Someone asked me if my poodle was a rescue, and when I said no, she's from a show breeder, she said, "Oh, that's okay." LOL


That's funny. I felt so weird--I didn't know how to respond!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Someone asked me if my poodle was a rescue, and when I said no, she's from a show breeder, she said, "Oh, that's okay." LOL


Oh, the moral high ground.  If that ever happens to me, I will ask the person if she adopted her skin kids, or brought children into the world when so many need homes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh, the moral high ground.  If that ever happens to me, I will ask the person if she adopted her skin kids, or brought children into the world when so many need homes.


 Yes, that is a great response!


----------

